# بدء صوم الآباء الرسل . كل سنه وانتم طيبين



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

كل سنه وانتم طيبين يا احلى اعضاء فى احلى منتدى 
انهارده اول يوم فى صيام الرسول ​ 






​ 


( يوم الاثنين )
بدء صوم الآباء الرسل
13 يونيو 2011
6 بؤونه 1727​


*عشــية*​ 


*مزمور العشية*​ 


*من مزامير أبينا داود النبي ( 17 : 34 ، 40 )*​ 
أيُّها الذي يُعلِّم يديَّ القتال. وجعلت ساعديَّ أقواساً من نحاس. ومنطقتني قوَّة في الحرب، وعقلت كل الذين قاموا عليَّ تَحتي. *هللويا.*​ 


*إنجيل العشية*​ 


*من إنجيل معلمنا متى البشير**( 10 : 16 ـ 23 )*​ 
ها أنا أُرسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب، فكونوا حُكماء كالحيَّات وبُسطاء كالحمام. واحذروا من النَّاس، لأنَّهم سيُسلمونكم إلى مجالس، وفى مجامعهم يجلدونكم. وتُقدموا أمام مُلوك وولاة من أجلى شهادة لهُم وللأمم. فمتى أسلموكم فلا تهتمُّوا كيف أو بما تتكلَّمون، لأنَّكم تُعطَون في تلك السَّاعة ما تتكلَّمون به، لأنَّ لستُم أنتُم المُتكلِّمين بل روح أبيكُم الذي يتكلَّم فيكُم. وسيُسلم الأخ أخاه إلى الموت، ويُسلم الأب ولدهُ، وتقوم الأولاد على آبائهم ويقتُلونَهُم، وتكونُون مُبغَضين من الجميع من أجل اسمي. والذى يصبِر إلى المُنتَهى فهذا يَخلُص. فإذا طردوكُم في هذه المدينة فاهرُبوا إلى الأُخرَى. فإنِّي الحقَّ أقولُ لكُم
لا تُتِمون جولان مُدُن إسرائيل حتى يأتي ابن الإنسان. ​ 


*( والمجد للـه دائماً )*​ 

*باكــر*​ 


*مزمور باكر*​ 


*من مزامير أبينا داود النبي ( 44 : 5 ، 9 )*​ 
تَقلَّد سيفك على فَخذِك أيُّها القويُّ. بحسنك وجمالك استله وانجح واملك. كُرسيُّك يا الله إلى دهر الدُّهور. وقَضيب الاستقامة هو قضيب مُلكِكَ. *هللويا.*​ 


*إنجيل باكر*​ 


*من إنجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير**( 7 : 11 ـ 17 )*​ 
ولمَّا صَار الغد مَضى يَسوع إلى مدينةٍ تُدعى نايينَ، وذهبَ معهُ تلاميذه وجمعٌ كثيرٌ. فلمَّا اقتربَ إلى باب المَدينة، إذا واحدٌ محمولٌ، قد مات وهو ابنٌ وحيدٌ لأُمِّهِ، وكانت أرملةٌ وكان مَعَها جمعٌ كثيرٌ من المدينة. فلمَّا رآها يسوع تراءف عليها وقال لها: لا تَبكي. ثُمَّ تَقدَّم ولمس النَّعش فوقَفَ الحامِلون وقال: " أيُّها الشَّابُّ، لك أنت أقول قُم اجلس ". فجلسَ الميتُ وابتدأ يتكَلَّم، فدفعهُ إلى أُمِّه. فاعترى الجميع خوفٌ. ومجَّدوا الله. قائلين:
" قد قام فينا نبيٌّ عظيمٌ، وافتَقدَ الله شعبَهُ ". وشاعَ هذا الكلام عنهُ في جميع اليَهوديَّة وكل الكورَةِ. ​ 


*( والمجد للـه دائماً )*​ 

*القــداس*​ 


*البولس من رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى تلميذه تيموثاوس *​ 


*( 2 : 3 ـ 15 )*​ 
فاشتَرِك أنتَ في قبول الآلامكجُندىٍّ صَالِح للمَسيح يسوع. لأن ليسَ أحدٌ وهوَ يَتجنَّد يَرتَبكُ بأمور هذه الحياة لكى يُرضي مَن جَنَّده. وأيضاً إذا كان أحدٌ لا ينال الإكليل إلا إذا جاهد قانونيَّاً. يجب أنَّ الفلاح الذي يتعبُ، يأخذ هو أولاً مِن الأثمار. افهم ما أقول. لأن الربُّ هو الذي يُعطيكَ فهماً في كُل شيء. اُذكُر يسوع المسيح الذي قام من الأموات، الذي هو نسل داود بحسب إنجيلي، الذي أنا أحتمل فيه المشَقَّات حتى القُيود كفاعل شر. لكنَّ كلِمة الله لا تُقيَّد. لأجل هذا أنا أصبِرُ على كل شيءٍ لأجل المُختارينَ، لِكى ينالوا هُمْ أيضاً الخلاص الذي في المَسيح يَسوع، مَع المَجدِ الأبَدى. صادقةٌ هى الكلِمةُ: إنَّه إن كُنَّا مُتنا مَعهُ فَسنَحيا أيضاً مَعهُ. إن كُنَّا نَصبِرُ فَسَنملِكُ أيضاً معهُ. إن كُنَّا نُنكرهُ فهو أيضاً سَيُنكرُنا. إن كُنَّا غير أُمناء فهو يبقى أميناً، لأنه لن يقدر أن يُنكر نَفسَهُ.
ذَكِّرهم بهذه الأُمور، شاهداً قُدَّام الله أن لا يتخاصموا في الكلام. على شيءٍ من الأمور التى لا فائدة فيها، لهدم السَّامِعينَ. اجتهد أن تُقيم نفسكَ مُختاراً لله، عاملاً لا يُخزَى مُفصِّلاً كلمة الحقِّ باستقامَة.​ 


*( نعمة اللـه الآب فلتحل على أرواحنا يا آبائي وإخوتي. آمين. )*​ 



*الكاثوليكون من رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى*​ 


*( 3 : 8 ـ 15 )*​ 
والنِّهاية، كُونوا جميعاً برأى واحدٍ، وكُونوا مُشتركين في الآلام، وكُونوا مُحبين الأخوة رحومين ومُتواضعين، غير مُجازين عن شرٍّ بشرٍّ أو عن شتيمةٍ بشتيمةٍ، بل بالعكس مُبارِكين، لأنَّكُم لهذا الأمر دُعيتُم لكى تَرثوا البركة. لأنَّ مَن أراد أن يُحِبَّ الحياة ويرى أيَّاماً صالحةً، فليَكفُف لسانهُ عن الشَّرِّ. وشفتيه عن أن يتكلَّما بالمَكر، وليَحِد عن الشَّرِّ ويصنع الخير، وليطلُب السَّلام ويَجِدَّ في أَثَرهِ. لأن عيني الربِّ تنظُر الأبرار، وأُذنيه تنصتان إلى طلبهم، وأمَّا وجه الربِّ ضِدُّ فاعلي الشَّرِّ.
فمَن ذا الذي يُمكنه أن يؤذيكُم إذا كُنتُم غيورين على الخير؟ ولكن وإن تألمتُم من أجل البرِّ، فَطوباكُم. وأمَّا خوفَهُم فلا تَخافوه ولا تَضطربوا، بَل قَدِّسوا الربَّ المسيح في قُلوبكُم.​ 


*( لا تحبوا العالم، ولا الأشياء التي في العالم، لأن العالم يزول وشهوته معه،*​ 


*وأما من يعمل بمشيئة اللـه فإنه يبقى إلى الأبد. )*​ 



*الإبركسيس فصل من أعمال آبائنا الرسل الأطهار*​ 


*( 27 : 42 ـ 28 : 1 ـ 6 )*​ 
فتَشاورَ الجُند كى يقتُلوا الأسرَى لئلاَّ يسبح أحدٌ مِنهُم فيَهرُب. ولكنَّ قائِد المِئَة، إذ كان يُريد أن يُخلِّص بُولس، منعهُم عن تنفيذ مَشورتهم، وأمر أن القادرين على السِّباحة يرمون أنفُسهم أولاً إلى البحر ويعومُون إلى البَرِّ، والباقينَ بَعضُهم على ألواح وبَعضُهم على قِطَع السَّفينة. وبهذه الواسطة كانت نجاتنا جميعاً إلى البَرِّ.
ولمَّا نَجونا علمنا حينئذ بأن تلك الجزيرة تُدعى مليطة ( مالطة ). فالبرابرة القاطنون في ذلك المحل صَنعوا معنا شَفقةً عظيمةً، لأنَّهُم أوقدوا ناراً وقبلوا جميعنا مِن أجل المَطر الذي كان ومِن أجل البَرد.
وعاد بولس فوجد كثيراً من القش فأحضره ورماه على النَّار، فَخَرجت مِن الحرارة أفعى ونَهشت يَده. فلمَّا رأى البَرابرة الوَحش مُعلَّقاً بيدِهِ، قال بعضُهم لبَعض : " لابُدَّ أن هذا الرجُل قاتلٌ ، وذلك لأن قضاه لم يدعه يحيا ولو نجا من البحر ". فنَفضَ هو الوحش إلى النَّار ولم يصبه شيء رديء. وأمَّا هُم فكانوا يظنون أنَّهُ عتيدٌ أن ينتفِخ أو يسقُط بغتةً ويموت. فإذ انتظروا كثيراً ورأوا أنَّه لم يناله شيء مُضِرٌّ، رجعوا للوقت وقالوا: " أنَّه هو إلهٌ ".​ 


*( لم تزل كلمة الرب تنمو وتكثر وتعتز وتثبت، في بيعة اللـه المقدسة. آمين. )*​ 



*مزمور القداس*​ 


*من مزامير أبينا داود النبي ( 90 : 10 ، 9 )*​ 
وعلى الأفعى وملِك الحيَّات تَطأ. وتسحق الأسد والتنِّين. لأنَّه يُوصي ملائكتهُ من أجلكَ. ليَحفظوك في سائر طُرقكَ. *هللويا.*​ 


*إنجيل القداس*​ 


*من إنجيل معلمنا لوقا البشير ( 10 : 21 ـ 24 )*​ 
وفى تِلك السَّاعة تهلَّل يسوع بالرُّوح القُدس وقال: " أشكُرك أيُّها الآب، رب السَّماء والأرض، لأنك أخفَيت هذه عن الحُكماء والفُهماء وأعلنتها للأطفال. نعم أيُّها الآب، لأن هكذا صارت المسَرَّة أمامَك. كل شيء قد دُفع إليَّ من أبي. وليسَ أحدٌ يعرف مَن هو الابن إلاَّ الآب، ومَن هو الآب إلاَّ الابن، ومن يريد الابن أن يُعلِن له ". ثم عاد إلى تلاميذه على انفراد وحدهم وقال لهُم: " طُوبى للعُيون التى تَنظُر ما تَنظُرونه، لأنِّي أقول لكُم: أن أنبياء كثيرين ومُلوكاً أرادوا أن يَنظُروا ما أنتُم تنظُرون فلم ينظروا، وأن يَسمعوا ما أنتُم تَسمعُون فلم يَسمعُوا ". ​ 


*( والمجد للـه دائماً )*​​​


----------



## النهيسى (13 يونيو 2011)

*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين





*​


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​
> 
> *
> 
> ...


 
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــن 
====================
وانت طيب يا استاذ 
وتحت ظل وحمايه المسيح 
والرب يجعلك شمعه مضيئه للضالين​


----------



## kalimooo (13 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## soso a (13 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ​


 
ميرسى كليمو 
وانت طيب 
وكل سنه وانت مبدع واحنا مستمتعين بإبدعاك 
الرب معاك​


----------

